# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions > [SOLVED] Help, I can't edit my help pages

## sudodus

I was granted membership in the etherpad group, and it made me able to edit my pages at help.ubuntu.com/community. But yesterday it stopped working for me. I want to edit the page about the One Button Installer

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI

and I was asked to log in. The boxes for Ubuntu membership and Etherpad membership are ticked, and I try to log in via Ubuntu One as usual. But I arrive at a not yet existing page without getting logged in. See the attached file.

Has something changed recently?Am I doing something wrong?Is it working for you?Can you help me, please  :Smile:

----------


## PaulW2U

Hi sudodus, the help wiki is un-editable for me too at the moment so I wouldn't worry too much about not being able to edit. In fact I can't even log in now.

I learned yesterday how spammers are able to gain access to the wiki even with the additional checks currently in place. I won't post the link but if you know where to look you'll see that the wiki is currently under a spam attack. It's strange that they can access and edit the wiki but we can't.  :Confused: 

*Edit*: I changed PC and refreshed the page a few times and I can now edit.

----------


## sudodus

Thanks Paul,

I'll try your method.

*Edit:*  I tried in two different computers behind the same router (as my main computer). It does not work for me. I arrive at the same not yet existing page without getting logged in  :Sad: 

I guess it means waiting for weeks again, and in the meantime prepare some changes and ask you or some other guru, who can manage to log in and edit help pages to upload the changes.

----------


## elizabeth

We just had to lock down the wikis again today because it was being overrun by spammers who have gotten more insidious and malicious. Plus they've been essentially mail-bombing the team admins with requests to join the team to edit the wiki, I woke up with well over 100 emails in my inbox from these fraudulent accounts.

We're going to work with Canonical IS to find a way to work past this, but I'm a volunteer and so are all the other doc team members, it may take some time to get this all in a workable state again  :Sad:

----------


## sudodus

Thanks for explaining, _elizabeth_, 

Good luck with your important task to get things right again  :Smile:

----------


## ventrical

Yes .. same thing here. i can edit the ubuntu.com.help wikis but I cannot edit  the U+1 wiki which I am an admin of. Also the ether.pad option in SSO is gone. I posted this resolution center so I'll ask to have it moved here..

Regards..

----------


## PaulW2U

> Yes .. same thing here. i can edit the ubuntu.com.help wikis but I cannot edit  the U+1 wiki which I am an admin of.


When Canonical IS "locked down" the wikis they removed edit access for those in the ~ubuntu-etherpad Launchpad group. For those in the ~ubuntumembers  group there should have been no change.

@sududos, @ventrical, you *should* still able able to edit both wikis. If you can't then there must be something about your Launchpad profile that needs looking in to.

----------


## sudodus

I could edit both the Ubuntu wiki pages and the Ubuntu help pages for years. The problems started in January (or was it December?). Then after some weeks, you and some other people tried hard to help me, and finally I was given necessary permissions and understood that I had to log out and log in again to make it work. But now those permissions and tricks logging out and in, and refreshing the pages do not help.

I think I have only been able to edit the Ubuntu wiki pages with the permissions by ubuntumembers, not the Ubuntu help pages.

----------


## ventrical

> I could edit both the Ubuntu wiki pages and the Ubuntu help pages for years. The problems started in January (or was it December?). Then after some weeks, you and some other people tried hard to help me, and finally I was given necessary permissions and understood that I had to log out and log in again to make it work. But now those permissions and tricks logging out and in, and refreshing the pages do not help.
> 
> I think I have only been able to edit the Ubuntu wiki pages with the permissions by ubuntumembers, not the Ubuntu help pages.


No way I can get in.  yesterday it was working great .. and now ..a s I said ..ether.pad instance is gone from SSO login greeter.

As Elizabeth said .. may take days..

----------


## ventrical

This morning all I get is spin-wheel when I try to log on. Looks to be in bad shape.. at least from this end.

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

> We just had to lock down the wikis again today because it was being overrun by spammers who have gotten more insidious and malicious. Plus they've been essentially mail-bombing the team admins with requests to join the team to edit the wiki, I woke up with well over 100 emails in my inbox from these fraudulent accounts.
> 
> We're going to work with Canonical IS to find a way to work past this, but I'm a volunteer and so are all the other doc team members, it may take some time to get this all in a workable state again


Hi elizabeth,

Are wikis still locked? Seems so here. 

Regards,
VEntrical

----------


## Rex Bouwense

I am having similar problems.  I have been editing the wiki pages for my LoCo and submitting the monthly reports for at least a year before the requirement that editors be members of Users of Ubuntu Etherpad Instance. I have since been approved as a Team member, but still run into the dreaded immutable page.  So are we to wait it out until the Spam situation is sorted out or is there another step like becoming a Ubuntu member that will solve our lowly problem?  I am at a loss as to my next step.

----------


## PaulW2U

> I am having similar problems.  I have been editing the wiki pages for my LoCo and submitting the monthly reports for at least a year before the requirement that editors be members of Users of Ubuntu Etherpad Instance. I have since been approved as a Team member, but still run into the dreaded immutable page.  So are we to wait it out until the Spam situation is sorted out or is there another step like becoming a Ubuntu member that will solve our lowly problem?  I am at a loss as to my next step.


Hi Rex, it is my understanding that the wikis are only (currently) editable by those who are "known" contributors to the Ubuntu project. Unfortunately there is a "backdoor" into gaining membership to the ~ubuntu-etherpad Launchpad group which has been used by many spammers of late hence the removal of wiki access to those group members.

Although the matter has been raised on several official Ubuntu mailing lists, as far as I can tell no-one has so far commented on the official position.  :Sad: 

All I can offer you is what i have gleaned from various sources.

In any case, why aren't you an Ubuntu Member? Surely you've made sufficient contributions elsewhere (as well as here).

----------


## sudodus

It is not enough to be an Ubuntu member. As staff emeritus I am an Ubuntu member. I can edit the Ubuntu _wiki_ pages, but I cannot edit the Ubuntu _help_ pages.

If you become an Ubuntu member, maybe some staff member can guide you through the labyrinth like they did with _ventrical_  :Smile:

----------


## PaulW2U

> I can edit the Ubuntu _wiki_ pages, but I cannot edit the Ubuntu _help_ pages.


Which is one of the reasons why I asked for an official explanation that would confirm who can or cannot edit the wikis at this time but no-one (so far) has replied to my request or to that of a member of the Docs team.

ventrical's problem was unique and not really relevant to the issues that other's are seeing.

----------


## Rex Bouwense

paulW2U:  To answer your question as to why I am not a member already.  I have no answer.  I never found the need to become one before.  Just plodding along helping people where I can never required membership.  Membership in a LoCo never required it and of course neither did membership in a LUG. 

sudodus:  Since I am not going to edit help pages, perhaps Ubuntu membership alone will allow me to edit our Team wiki pages and submit the required reports.  If not I will wait it out like the rest of my peers.

----------


## sudodus

Welcome Rex  :Smile: 

If you apply for membership I will support it.

----------


## ventrical

> ...Since I am not going to edit help pages, perhaps Ubuntu membership alone will allow me to edit our Team wiki pages and submit the required reports.  If not I will wait it out like the rest of my peers.


Becoming an Ubuntu Member will help you edit all the wiki pages.
Back over a year ago there were some problems with expired LoCo groups accounts. Somebody got in through a back door and became a security issue. The forums were closed for quite sometime while Canonical IS worked on the problem. The solution. Was SSO. More spammers came along just recently and now those who were able to edit with ether.pad instance can no longer do so.

If you look at top banner of the page there is help on becoming ubuntu member and
signing code of conduct. It is based on contributions to the forums. I will support your application also but I would expect that you join  Development Version Testing and help with quality assurance. U+1 is a moderated team but will also give you added ability to edit  the wikis at large.

So please take sudodus's advice and then join U+1. Because of security issues and contribution based membership process it may be difficult but if you commit to a forum team then I am sure the Community Council will look at this and treat your application fairly.

 I will gladly support your membership application.

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

> I am having similar problems.  I have been editing the wiki pages for my LoCo and submitting the monthly reports for at least a year before the requirement that editors be members of Users of Ubuntu Etherpad Instance. I have since been approved as a Team member, but still run into the dreaded immutable page.  So are we to wait it out until the Spam situation is sorted out or is there another step like becoming a Ubuntu member that will solve our lowly problem?  I am at a loss as to my next step.


Just an awesome wiki!! You got the right ideas for instructional development. !  :Smile: 

Regards..

----------


## PaulW2U

Anyone wanting to follow the progress on the resolution of this matter can follow the #ubuntu-community-team IRC channel.

it's a problem that has been acknowledged as being in need of an *urgent* resolution.

http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/02...nity-team.html is the current URL for the IRC logs.

You'll need to adjust the URL for the IRC logs of later dates than 2nd June. As I type this I see that the logs are a couple of hours behind.

----------


## ventrical

> Anyone wanting to follow the progress on the resolution of this matter can follow the #ubuntu-community-team IRC channel.
> 
> it's a problem that has been acknowledged as being in need of an *urgent* resolution.
> 
> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/02...nity-team.html is the current URL for the IRC logs.
> 
> You'll need to adjust the URL for the IRC logs of later dates than 2nd June. As I type this I see that the logs are a couple of hours behind.


@paulw2u

 I just remembered that I had wiki privlidges before I became an Ubuntu Member. All I had to do was join the U+1 team!! So perhaps those who cannot  use the wiki edit can just try to join U+1, I'll approve them and they can edit wiki.

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

> paulW2U:  To answer your question as to why I am not a member already.  I have no answer.  I never found the need to become one before.  Just plodding along helping people where I can never required membership.  Membership in a LoCo never required it and of course neither did membership in a LUG. 
> 
> sudodus:  Since I am not going to edit help pages, perhaps Ubuntu membership alone will allow me to edit our Team wiki pages and submit the required reports.  If not I will wait it out like the rest of my peers.


Rex,

 Just try joining U+1.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1/recruitment

After you sign Ubuntu Code of Conduct and I  or Cariboo approve your request you will be able to edit wikis!

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

@rex..

 I added you to U+1 team. If you sign the Code of Conduct you should be able to edit the wikis.

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

> Anyone wanting to follow the progress on the resolution of this matter can follow the #ubuntu-community-team IRC channel.
> 
> it's a problem that has been acknowledged as being in need of an *urgent* resolution.
> 
> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/02...nity-team.html is the current URL for the IRC logs.
> 
> You'll need to adjust the URL for the IRC logs of later dates than 2nd June. As I type this I see that the logs are a couple of hours behind.


Yes .. all one need to do is join U+1 and sign the Code of Conduct. Do not have to be a member. Could you put this up on irc please !

----------


## ventrical

Just an update.

Something got fixed!  :Smile:  I can now edit wikis while I am signed into both accounts.

Bravo

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

I am just putting these attachments up here because I could not send them PM.

How to get to U+1 help wiki.

Click the link in the box 'U+1' that is immediately right of the purple box.

Regards..

----------


## sudodus

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Rex Bouwense

I want to thank you people for trying to assist me after I sort of hijacked this thread.  Thank you Ventricle for making me a member of U+1 and the advice given by Sudodus and paulw2u.  I have already signed the Code of Conduct (back on 4 April 2014).  I have logged out of everything Ubuntu and logged back in and am still unable to to edit a single wiki page.  I do understand about the spamming situation but am a bit frustrated.  I will proceed with my request to become a Ubuntu member and see if that solves my problem.

----------


## sudodus

Just to cheer you up Rex: I can edit the Ubuntu wiki pages, but not the Ubuntu help pages. Ventrical tried hard to help me without success today, and after that I have asked a forum administrator to help me. I will keep you informed ...

----------


## ventrical

Rex,Sudodus and all,

 My apologies. It appears my suggestion will not work. I want to thank Sudodus for working with me on this most of the morning. I thought if anybody could fix this it would be him  :Smile: 

 From what I gather it may take some time and might have to be done manually. 

Elizabeth had informed me on May 13th that:




> I've been keeping the ubuntu-doc mailing list updated with this and
>  other status:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2016-May/019896.html
> 
>  If you need edits made, signing up for and emailing that mailing list
>  with proposed changes is your best option.
> 
>  Canonical IS (who manages the wikis) is open to working with the
>  Ubuntu Doc team on finding a new solution to combat these spammers,
>  but the Doc team is all volunteers (...<snip>...) and it may take some time to come up with a plan.




so I believe that any access granted has to go through Canonical IS manually.
At least this is just my own assumption.

 Again .. my apologies for any inconvenience.

Regards..

----------


## PaulW2U

At last, an official word on the matter - Current wiki access status.

----------


## bapoumba

It is a catch 22 for people who want to apply for membership..
Rex, are you familiar with the wiki syntax ? If yes, we (I) can create a page for you and add whatever you want so that your application can proceed.
I'm sure you could even write the wiki part in your forum application thread and link to that in the wiki page in the mean time. Exceptional remedy to exceptional situation  :Smile:

----------


## Rex Bouwense

> It is a catch 22 for people who want to apply for membership..
> Rex, are you familiar with the wiki syntax ? If yes, we (I) can create a page for you and add whatever you want so that your application can proceed.
> I'm sure you could even write the wiki part in your forum application thread and link to that in the wiki page in the mean time. Exceptional remedy to exceptional situation


Merci for your kind and generous offer.  If it were just the creation of a single wiki page, my LoCo Team Leader, who has been trying to get me to become a Ubuntu Member for almost two years has the ability to create my wiki page now and has offered to do so.  My application should obviously not take precedence over the many folks who are in line with me and are caught in the same situation.  I am confident that Canonical and the Ubuntu Docs Team with devise a solution that will keep the spammers out and still allow us little guys at the end of the line to do our jobs to make the distro better.  (By the way the wiki page is written and only awaits the solution).

----------


## QIII

Bear in mind that it is the Ubuntu Forums Council (the Forum Admins) who determine if a user should be granted membership based on Forum participation.  You have one offering to help you out -- and I suspect the offer would hold for others...

Don't let that train pull out of the station.  :Smile:

----------


## bapoumba

QIII +1.
We can help all users in the same situation. I mean, get around the wiki page edition. If your LoCo Team Leader is ready to do it for you and you wish to apply, go for it.

----------


## sudodus

_bapoumba_ has tried to help me. We have purged old accounts, that belonged to my family (the same IP address), but I still fail to get access to the help pages.

Details:

There is a notice during log in via Ubuntu One: The following line is 'ticked'.

Team membership: ubuntumembers

But bapoumba can see in a list, that I am not listed as an Ubuntu member. I thought that I automatically became an Ubuntu member when I was a moderator. Maybe I was also automatically removed from that list, when I resigned from the Ubuntu Forums staff. Maybe I missed a notice to renew the membership.

Anyway, there seems to be so many obstacles, that I give it up now. Maybe it will be possible in the future. Other people can do the editing of the Ubuntu help pages.

-o-

Thanks anyway, _bapoumba_ and before that _ventrical_ and _PaulW2U_, I know that you have really tried to help.

----------


## ventrical

> At last, an official word on the matter - Current wiki access status.


I have volunteered to Elizabeth that we could use U+1 team to expedite this process. To grant U+1 privileges  to wiki edit access. We used to have it  before without being an ubuntu member. All that has changed.

We have two good admins plus myself that could make this work .. and I could also add a couple more admins to expedite this process until a further solution is found.  Of course I will have to await Elizabeth's reply and when and if she does I will keep all apprised.

Regards..

edit:

 My e-mail got bounced  :Smile:  have to be joined in the mailing list :Smile: 

edit:

 Ok .. I emailed her directly with my request.

----------


## howefield

> .. I thought that I automatically became an Ubuntu member when I was a moderator. Maybe I was also automatically removed from that list, when I resigned from the Ubuntu Forums staff. Maybe I missed a notice to renew the membership....


You are an Ubuntu Member, and once given it cannot be taken back unless you mess up by consistently and gravely contravening the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and that hasn't been the case. You could stop renewing yourself, in effect resigning the membership, but that isn't the case here either as you renewed your membership last month and currently have an expiry date sometime in 2018.

----------


## ventrical

> _bapoumba_ has tried to help me. We have purged old accounts, that belonged to my family (the same IP address), but I still fail to get access to the help pages.
> 
> Details:
> 
> There is a notice during log in via Ubuntu One: The following line is 'ticked'.
> 
> Team membership: ubuntumembers
> 
> But bapoumba can see in a list, that I am not listed as an Ubuntu member. I thought that I automatically became an Ubuntu member when I was a moderator. Maybe I was also automatically removed from that list, when I resigned from the Ubuntu Forums staff. Maybe I missed a notice to renew the membership.
> ...


This is so frustrating to hear. If it is any consolation I have e-mailed Elizabeth and offered up U+1 Team to  take on the task of validating and authenticating persons who have been diligently editing LoCo pages and etc..(which I have volunteered my time) (I hope cariboo doesn't mind). If Canonical IS grants the team wiki access then we can add a few more trusted admins to validate users who are active in the forums. That way membership will not be an issue and those who are not members can apply for membership in the usual manner , not interupting the current template for applying.

Regards..

----------


## sudodus

> You are an Ubuntu Member, and once given it cannot be taken back unless you mess up by consistently and gravely contravening the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and that hasn't been the case. You could stop renewing yourself, in effect resigning the membership, but that isn't the case here either as you renewed your membership last month and currently have an expiry date sometime in 2018.


Maybe something is mixed up in the member register, there could be two lists. It seems you, howefield, and you, bapoumba, look at different lists.

Maybe your U+1 solution will be accepted, ventrical.

I'm sure this problem will be resolved, sooner or later. And don't worry too much for me. I can live without editing the help pages  :Wink:

----------


## ventrical

> Maybe something is mixed up in the member register, there could be two lists. It seems you, howefield, and you, bapoumba, look at different lists.
> 
> Maybe your U+1 solution will be accepted, ventrical.
> 
> I'm sure this problem will be resolved, sooner or later. And don't worry too much for me. I can live without editing the help pages


It appears to be a wide spread problem. As mentioned in the link posted by PaulwU2, Elizabeth and others are trying to create a special team (or talking about it). It would be more expeditious to use an existing team to authenticate a user_list of persons who previously had wiki editng access. I'm just one small potato .. so we will just have to wait and see  :Smile: 

Regards..

----------


## Rex Bouwense

> QIII +1.
> We can help all users in the same situation. I mean, get around the wiki page edition. If your LoCo Team Leader is ready to do it for you and you wish to apply, go for it.


My LoCo Team Leader has created the wiki page for me.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rexbouwense.  The format didn't come out as I had expected but the information is all there and correct so I will proceed with the process.  Thank you and all who provided assistance and advice: ventrical, sudodus, paulW2U, QIII, and I am sure that I have left many out.

----------


## ventrical

Update:

I had been referred to 'popey' one of the people also trying to resolve this problem. I  have offered up the U+1 team as a temporary staging ground to validate authentic users so as those left out of the wiki-editing access loop can once again have access, ie; Like Rex for example.

(I see that Rex has applied for membership) Bravo .
 I'll keep all aprised of any updates.

Regards...

----------


## ventrical

> My LoCo Team Leader has created the wiki page for me.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rexbouwense.  The format didn't come out as I had expected but the information is all there and correct so I will proceed with the process.  Thank you and all who provided assistance and advice: ventrical, sudodus, paulW2U, QIII, and I am sure that I have left many out.


Thats perfect ... now go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=404

and lets get it done!  :Smile: 

Regards..

----------


## PaulW2U

> The format didn't come out as I had expected but the information is all there and correct so I will proceed with the process.


I added some very basic formatting for you.  :Smile:

----------


## ventrical

+1  :Smile:

----------


## Rex Bouwense

Thank you all.  Application submitted.

----------


## bapoumba

> You are an Ubuntu Member, and once given it cannot be taken back unless you mess up by consistently and gravely contravening the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and that hasn't been the case. You could stop renewing yourself, in effect resigning the membership, but that isn't the case here either as you renewed your membership last month and currently have an expiry date sometime in 2018.


Yes, as shown in the LP ubuntuforums members group here : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-forum-members
But I cannot find sudodus in the Ubuntu members group here : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers - I may have missed him  :Sad: 
This is the one team to be in to edit the wiki as far I understand it and unless I am mistaken. The Ubuntu membership icon shows on sudodus LP page though. I think something got lost in the tubes and could explain sudodus cannot edit the wiki. Once again, unless I do not read and understand correctly  :Smile:

----------


## QIII

Somewhere on the intertubez some interwebz monkeys are playing keep-away with sudodus' membership!

----------


## bapoumba

Something like that QIII  :Smile:

----------


## PaulW2U

> This is the one team to be in to edit the wiki as far I understand it and unless I am mistaken. The Ubuntu membership icon shows on sudodus LP page though. I think something got lost in the tubes and could explain sudodus cannot edit the wiki. Once again, unless I do not read and understand correctly


Hi bapoumba, from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members:



> There are 489 direct members of the "Ubuntu Members" team, and 742 people are members in total, directly and indirectly through other team memberships.


It is my understanding that it _shouldn't_ matter whether you are a direct or indirect member of ~ubuntumembers. That was certainly the case when ~ubuntu-etherpad was a requirement to gain wiki edit access.

----------


## bapoumba

> Hi bapoumba, from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members:
> 
> It is my understanding that it _shouldn't_ matter whether you are a direct or indirect member of ~ubuntumembers. That was certainly the case when ~ubuntu-etherpad was a requirement to gain wiki edit access.


Hello Paul, OK  :Smile: 
We both directly are in that team, we both can edit the wiki.
howefield, I did not find you there, can you edit this page ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In.../UEFI-and-BIOS
If howefield can, I'll definitively wont get why sudodus cannot.

----------


## howefield

> ....It is my understanding that it _shouldn't_ matter whether you are a direct or indirect member of ~ubuntumembers. That was certainly the case when ~ubuntu-etherpad was a requirement to gain wiki edit access.


+1 for a voice of sanity  :Smile: 




> howefield, I did not find you there, can you edit this page ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/In.../UEFI-and-BIOS
> If howefield can, I'll definitively wont get why sudodus cannot.


Yes, I can.

----------


## ventrical

> Yes, as shown in the LP ubuntuforums members group here : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-forum-members
> But I cannot find sudodus in the Ubuntu members group here : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers - I may have missed him 
> This is the one team to be in to edit the wiki as far I understand it and unless I am mistaken. The Ubuntu membership icon shows on sudodus LP page though. I think something got lost in the tubes and could explain sudodus cannot edit the wiki. Once again, unless I do not read and understand correctly


Hi bapoumba,

 I had been doing some research on this and I briefly came across a page  that talked about a quota or acted as a delimiter.. meaning that persons had to keep up a certain number of post in the help areas if they wanted to keep their access. It was something decided by the community council and it is controlled automatically by the software but can be adjusted by the admins.

 I was then just wondering that when sudodus resigned from his moderatorship did something get tweaked or adjusted in the settings that the software did automatically? 

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

@sudodus,

 Why are you the only member in the current online list that has a '+' faded at the end of their name ? Could this be some kind of indicator as to what problem could be?

----------


## howefield

> ... the only member in the current online list that has a '+' faded at the end of their name ?


Just means that he is on your friends list.

----------


## ventrical

> Just means that he is on your friends list.


gee.. good to know I have some friends  :Smile: 

Regards..

----------


## sudodus

> gee.. good to know I have some friends 
> 
> Regards..


 :Smile:

----------


## QDR06VV9

> gee.. good to know I have some friends


Well of course you do.. :Surprised:

----------


## PaulW2U

> I was then just wondering that when sudodus resigned from his moderatorship did something get tweaked or adjusted in the settings that the software did automatically?


ventrical, I just love your persistence in resolving sudodus' problem.   :Smile: 

As a former moderator myself, even if it was only for a short while, I think i understand the process enough to say that when a moderator resigns any action taken by the forum admins will not affect that person's access to the wiki or any other Ubuntu resource.

For any Ubuntu Member that cannot edit one or both of the wikis at this time then I think the only way forward is to to send an email to rt@ubunbtu.com or to log the problem at https://rt.ubuntu.com/.

----------


## ventrical

> ventrical, I just love your persistence in resolving sudodus' problem.  
> 
> As a former moderator myself, even if it was only for a short while, I think i understand the process enough to say that when a moderator resigns any action taken by the forum admins will not affect that person's access to the wiki or any other Ubuntu resource.
> 
> If I were an Ubuntu Member who could not edit one or both of the wikis at this time then I think the only way forward would be to send an email to rt@ubunbtu.com or to log the problem at https://rt.ubuntu.com/.


Thanks all of you for your comments. :Redface:  

I feel like a horses rear end for asking such a silly question.  :Smile:  sudodus's problem is very intriguing to say the least. Before the internet .. there were bbses.. and people would have problems  and they would come and see me. And a lot of them were hardware problems with surface mounted  20MHz Intel 386 processors. (member those days)  :Smile:  and I would take a lens and check each little gull wing pin out and would find the cracked solder joint (cold solder) and solder it up and then they would be on their way. So I just love looking for these little problems in software too. There is a great satisfaction in hunting down and solving difficult bugs like this. And since I semi-cracked 2 of my ribs I can't  go out and do my chores so I am in the chair looking for stuff to do.  :Smile: 
regards..

----------


## ventrical

> Well of course you do..


I know ruckus  :Smile: .. I was just being a horses rear end I guess  :Smile: 

 My apologies my friends.

regards..

----------


## sudodus

I'm trying with a ticket at https://rt.ubuntu.com/,



> Wed Jun 08 16:58:52 2016 nio-wiklund - Ticket created [Reply] 
> Subject: 	login to help.ubuntu.com/community
> Download (untitled) / with headers
> text/plain 268b
> I am an Ubuntu member (and Ubuntu Forums staff emeritus). I can edit the Ubuntu wiki pages, but not the Ubuntu help pages at
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community
> 
> Please help me solve this problem
> ...

----------


## mikodo

> And since I semi-cracked 2 of my ribs I can't  go out and do my chores so I am in the chair looking for stuff to do. 
> regards..


 Well, here is something to read, to pass the time while sitting in your chair.  :Smile:  There is no semi-cracked rib(s). Either they are cracked or broken.

Perhaps, "Wasted away again in Margaritaville" or "Sittin' downtown in a railway station, One toke over the line".

Be well!  :Smile:

----------


## ventrical

> Well, here is something to read, to pass the time while sitting in your chair.  There is no semi-cracked rib(s). Either they are cracked or broken.
> 
> Perhaps, "Wasted away again in Margaritaville" or "Sittin' downtown in a railway station, One toke over the line".
> 
> Be well!


Don't drink , don't smoke !  :Smile:  

 play Bridge over troubled Waters on my Roland with Steinway action.  Got that from the garbage too :Smile: 

Regards..

----------


## bapoumba

> Yes, I can.


Thanks for testing howefield  :Smile: 



> ...
> As a former moderator myself, even if it was only for a short while, I think i understand the process enough to say that when a moderator resigns any action taken by the forum admins will not affect that person's access to the wiki or any other Ubuntu resource.


+1, the actions are on the forums software itself and in a specific LP group that has nothing to do with ubuntu or ubuntuforums membership.
Hopefully RT will find where the monkeys have been playing  :Smile:

----------


## sudodus

The soap-opera continues:

I am now a member of the Ubuntu Wiki Editors, which replaces the Etherpad group in order to edit Ubuntu help pages.

Team Membership:

    ubuntu-wiki-editors
    ubuntumembers

But I still cannot login to edit (the Ubuntu help pages).

It still works to edit the Ubuntu wiki pages. It used to work to edit the help pages when the Etherpad group was working (before the second spam attack).

Is it possible that someone has *blacklisted* my account? In that case who, why and where?

-0-

The ticket at rt.ubuntu.com failed. The ticket seems to be removed from the list and I have heard nothing from there.

----------


## slickymaster

> The soap-opera continues:
> 
> I am now a member of the Ubuntu Wiki Editors, which replaces the Etherpad group in order to edit Ubuntu help pages.
> 
> Team Membership:
> 
>     ubuntu-wiki-editors
>     ubuntumembers
> 
> ...


Hmm... it doesn't seem that way, sudodus: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-commun...itors/+members

----------


## PaulW2U

> Is it possible that someone has *blacklisted* my account? In that case who, why and where?


Quote possibly and of course in error which is why I suggested that you contact Canonical IS. Obviously I can't quote user-names but I know of one former member of these forums that had a similar problem.

it is my understanding that Canonical IS run a number of scripts to delete or ban users and remove (spammed) wiki pages. I'm not sure what else to suggest.   :Sad:

----------


## PaulW2U

> Hmm... it doesn't seem that way, sudodus: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-commun...itors/+members


Wrong group slickymaster - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors/+members  :Smile:

----------


## slickymaster

> Wrong group slickymaster - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors/+members


Yeah, you're right. My bad.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## sudodus

> Quote possibly and of course in error which is why I suggested that you contact Canonical IS. Obviously I can't quote user-names but I know of one former member of these forums that had a similar problem.
> 
> it is my understanding that Canonical IS run a number of scripts to delete or ban users and remove (spammed) wiki pages. I'm not sure what else to suggest.


Oh well, let us assume that this is the case: a Catch 22 situation. Canonical has me blacklisted, so all appeals will be discarded.

----------


## bapoumba

> Quote possibly and of course in error which is why I suggested that you contact Canonical IS. Obviously I can't quote user-names but I know of one former member of these forums that had a similar problem.
> 
> it is my understanding that Canonical IS run a number of scripts to delete or ban users and remove (spammed) wiki pages. I'm not sure what else to suggest.





> Oh well, let us assume that this is the case: a Catch 22 situation. Canonical has me blacklisted, so all appeals will be discarded.


Happened to me not that long ago, when the first spam flood hit the wiki. I removed a large batch of pages and got caught in the cross fire by scripts. My LP access was suspended  :Smile: 
Went to ping LP admins on IRC and they fixed it in one minute. They do have scripts, one caught me because I had a lot of access to the wiki in short period (of course as I was deleting pages as they were coming in). Now I just leave the wiki spam alone.

I also have reported spam to LP bugs I was subscribed to.

----------


## sudodus

So IRC might be a way to reach the people, who can remove me from blacklists. I'll  try that but I have no time today and tomorrow. Until I have time, please suggest which IRC address(es)  '#rooms' to visit  :Smile:

----------


## PaulW2U

> So IRC might be a way to reach the people, who can remove me from blacklists. I'll  try that but I have no time today and tomorrow. Until I have time, please suggest which IRC address(es)  '#rooms' to visit


sudodus, you've probably already read Alan Pope's mailing list reply to you but for the benefit of others, *#canonical-sysadmin* on the Freenode network is the channel where you can talk directly to those that administer the various Canonical/Ubuntu sites and servers. But be prepared to stay in channel and wait for a reply as they're not there to chat   :Smile: 

Make sure you read the topic when you join the channel as it will tell you who to "highlight" or direct your message to.

----------


## sudodus

Thanks, PaulW2U,

I can try, maybe tomorrow, but I feel awkward with IRC because I don't know the etiquette. I have read some tutorials, but it seems very different from the forums that I know.

-o-

What about starting new (with a new Launchpad account)?




> I can discuss this matter with the admins at the Ubuntu Forums - if they endorse it - fine 
> 
> Den 2016-06-22 kl. 10:21, skrev Chris Perry:
> > Hi Nio, do you remember Alan's launchpad account Elvis Presley
> > (mentioned earlier on this thread)? Presumably you could have a second
> > account if you wanted to? Regards, Chris.
> > 
> > 
> >>
> ...


If you think it is the way to go, should I link it to my Ubuntu Forums and Ubuntu member IDs, or should it be kept completely separate?

----------


## sudodus

_Popey_ suggested that I create a new Launchpad account. So I did and he approved it, and now I can edit the Ubuntu help pages with that account  :Smile: 




> Hello Ister Kokos,
> 
> The status of your membership in the team Ubuntu Wiki Editors (ubuntu-
> wiki-editors) was changed by Alan Pope  (popey) from Proposed to
> Approved.
> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors>
> 
> -- 
> You received this email because you are the affected member.
> ...


Best regards
Nio

----------


## vasa1

That's great news! We are all relieved your ordeal is over!

----------


## slickymaster

> _Popey_ suggested that I create a new Launchpad account. So I did and he approved it, and now I can edit the Ubuntu help pages with that account 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Nio


\o/

Anyway, if you ever need assistance again, don't hesitate to ping me sudodus.

----------


## sudodus

> That's great news! We are all relieved your ordeal is over!





> \o/
> 
> Anyway, if you ever need assistance again, don't hesitate to ping me sudodus.


Thank you  :Smile:

----------

